# 15 Rats...I'm Done



## Dark_Sama (Mar 14, 2015)

I love all my babies to death, but after so many rescues, I'm done with taking anymore it. I've got 13 boys and 2 girls, in 6 different cages, whew!
Anyway, meet my mischief! 








Fred (top) and Pipsqueak (bottom)
I got them, along with George and Puddin, as a "surprise" when I got my DCN. Fred and George are pretty used to being handled, but Pipsqueak and Puddin are more shy. They're starting to come to me for treats though, which I'm taking as a good sign. Fred and George are about a year and a half, while Pipsqueak and Puddin are around 8 months old.







George (in quarantine right now because of a foot infection and uri; his foot is almost healed now, and he's not longer wheezing or having trouble breathing).







(from left to right) Jellybean, Biscuit, Shadow, Romeo, and Bolt. 
Small story about these guys: they were the first group I ever introduced together (three on one group, two in another). And, so far, they're the only rats I can freely pick up, turn over, basically do whatever with them, and they don't mind. They're also the only ones (so far) that come over as a group to groom my hands when I open the doors to their cage for play time. I have no idea how old any of them are, I just know that they're all so full of love!







This beautiful little girl here is Midna. Such a sweetie. Giving me kisses <3
I got her and Zelda from a girl who just claimed that she didn't have time for them anymore. They're both really sweet, if rather hyperactive.
They're the only ones who I almost know their exact age; the girl I got them from said that they were born in April of this year.







This here is Nibbler
I got him along with Waffles, V, and Spiderman from a person whose bf wasn't letting her keep her rats anymore. They were all incredibly well looked after, which honestly surprised me. Waffles and Nibbler are both in their own cage, due to their inability to get along with any other rats (the previous owner informed me). Nibbler here is a little nippy (but hasn't drawn blood or anything), but he takes treats very gently, which I think is a good sign.







This shy boy is Puddin. He's got poor vision from what I can tell; he sways his head from side to side if something's moving really fast, so I've been slow around him so as to not startle him.







This is Spiderman (Spidey for short). Super, super shy!
He and V are brothers, and are about 3 years old.







V was sleeping when I took this; camera sound woke him up. He gets his name from the 'v' shaped mark on his head.







This is Waffles. He's such a lover, so gentle and sweet. You can't really tell in the picture, but he has really dark red eyes. <3
Just today after I took this picture he crawled up on my arm, snuggled close to my body, and started bruxing and boggling while I pet him. 







And last but not least, this super hyper girl - Zelda!
I'm surprised she stood still long enough for me to get a decent picture of her!


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

Wow. That's alot. Anyway they are adorable.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Lovely babies! They are addicting lol I have 17 currently.... adds up fast


----------



## Dark_Sama (Mar 14, 2015)

moonkissed said:


> Lovely babies! They are addicting lol I have 17 currently.... adds up fast


They really do! I didn't expect to have this many at once, but I'm certainly not complaining.


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2015)

How can you handle sooo many? I have 3 and it's like too many already!
Well it is also really hard to get things here for them but all money goes for my pets. :anguished:


----------



## Loopy_rats (Sep 17, 2015)

So many cute faces!


----------



## KennaBoo (Sep 22, 2015)

Wow, that's a lot of ratties! You must have your hands full, literally! Lol. They're all very pretty rats though!! Quite adorable!


----------



## Dark_Sama (Mar 14, 2015)

KennaBoo said:


> Wow, that's a lot of ratties! You must have your hands full, literally! Lol. They're all very pretty rats though!! Quite adorable!


I was a bit overwhelmed at first, but setting a schedule for play times and cage cleaning made things a ton easier, haha.


----------



## KennaBoo (Sep 22, 2015)

I could imagine! Are they all neutered & spayed so they can play together, or do you have to separate the males and females for play time?


----------



## Dark_Sama (Mar 14, 2015)

KennaBoo said:


> I could imagine! Are they all neutered & spayed so they can play together, or do you have to separate the males and females for play time?


None are spayed/neutered, so the girls and boys don't play together. But with the boy, I've got several different groups of them, so I can figure out their personalities and properly bond with them before introducing all my boys. I hope things will go smoothly, but I won't be heartbroken if they don't.


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

Dark_Sama said:


> I was a bit overwhelmed at first, but setting a schedule for play times and cage cleaning made things a ton easier, haha.


Transitioning from 2 to 4 was pretty difficult for me. Especially since my new boys are in my sisters room and I have to sneak in there when she's sleeping sometimes to let them out because she goes to bed early. Good thing she's a heavy sleeper! Lol Schedules do make a huge difference though. But I find it actually quite interesting to have all those rats. Kind of like your own rat haven!


----------

